# Large sharks sighted in Sydney Harbour



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

ummmmm, think now is a good time to fish for bass, although i should feel pretty safe , as i now paddle my yak with my surf club patrol cap on and i have painted a sign on the bottom of my yak,saying "if you try to eat me , you will go blind" :shock: :shock:


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I can vouch for the increase in baitfish - I went spearfishing Fri and Sun this weekend and saw heaps of them. Mostly they were small pike of around 10cm, but also large garfish and HEAPS of whitebait. The other fish (eg bream, morwong) seem particularly flighty which is usually a sign of some big predators around - but I didn't see any of them.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

paulb said:


> Coincidently the local paper was promoting some company's stick on decal that is supposed to discourage sharks (this may have been covered in an earlier thread). ....


 paul, can you supply more info on this, thank you :?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

deano said:


> . . . some big predators around - but I didn't see any of them.


You didn't look behind you when you were down there did you? You need to look behind. Like even now, you are looking at this screen and you can't tell what is behind you. Could be anything. In all the scary movies, they didn't look behind them and it was right there almost touching their necks. If you had looked behind you, you would have seen them. But in the movies once they have looked behind them, they were gonnas (eaten or whatever). So don't look behind, just get straight out of the water when you get that feeling. Or hear that music.

Oh no, what is happening to me, it's dark and I want to turn on all the lights. But I am not game to get up and go over to the light switch as it will know that I know it is here watching me. Ahhgggggg!


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Why dont ya just say it Occy, your an idiot. No not you, Troppo. 
No, I mean Troppo is an idiot you idiot. 
No now I mean you Occy your an idiot. 
Yeh so is Troppo. 
No the both of you are idiots. 
Hang on, leave DaveyG out of this he has feelings ya know.
I know he is an idiot but you take the cake. 
Yes Troppo is second only to you but DaveyG doesnt know that.
What do you mean ya want a recount you are a clear cut winner mate. No your a loser and an idiot. 
Troppo is just an idiot.

:shock: Occy Occy are ya there mate. 
Hello is any body there  
:roll: I scared them all away.

Bloody idiots

 fishing Russ


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I was watching that Steve Irwin show last night and they had the GW's biting the back of the boat just to see if it was edible. Got me thinking that i don't want a shark biting my yak just to see if it was edible :shock:

Hang on whats that music DER NEN sounds like its behind me DER NEN should i look behind me DER NEN DER NEN DER NEN :shock: 
Oh no i looked -------------- :roll:

cheers Dave


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

From now on I'll always go yakking with the Missus. Decrease chances of being attacked by 50%. :lol:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

GuruGrant said:


> From now on I'll always go yakking with the Missus. Decrease chances of being attacked by 50%. :lol:


If you can paddle faster than her, your chances go up to 75%!!! :lol:


----------



## Jacko (Aug 30, 2005)

we have 1 maybe 2 huge white pointers off adelaide 5m or there abouts l :x


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey Troppo, not sure what you're on, but maybe halve to dosage. haha. Oh shit! I can hear the music---not looking around--I think I'll


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

POLICE WARNING!!

Police have warned kayak fisherfolk across the nation about a possible significant danger. They report that kayak fishos around the nation are vanishing in significant numbers. A commonality between the disappearances is that they were all members of the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum and were on the forum at the time of vanishing.

Police ask kayak fisherfolk who frequent AKFF to be especially careful while forumising. Report any unusual observations to the nearest station and remain vigilant at all times. One expert was reported to say that looking behind when odd music was heard was exceedingly dangerous and was to be avoided. The expert could not be contacted again to verify the advice.
---------------------------------------------------------

Posted using the forum name of "Troppo" under Article 256 Paragraph 58.3 of the 2006 legislation by the Special Branch and without direct authorisation by the said Troppo as he was not able to be found. Searches are continuing.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRF+ShYAAANdAAASQAEAEAQAIIAgACGTTJoQwIwJSzm74u5IpwoSAi/JQsA=


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Troppo , your hearing the voices again arn't you :?: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Whose turn was it to dispense troppo's medication?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

You guys are seriously funny. Great humour!


----------

